# Litchfield surf report



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

My wife and I fished the incoming this evening with decent results. She caught a good slot red right off the bat and followed it up with a few nice blues. I got something big into the wash before it came unbuttoned and then landed a nice blue and a couple of knot-heads. All were caught on live and cut mullet, but all the blues were spitting out chunks of shrimp so I’m guessing that would have worked as well. Couple just up the beach did better in numbers and size of blues and also put a flounder in the cooler. How to get one more evening in before the blow.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great report. Thanks for sharing. Headed to Cherry Grove today. I can't wait.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Ooh ya, that is a nice looking chunky eating size Red, good report.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Hit the surf again late today for a couple hours, tons of bait running close in so netting was a breeze, caught three of the nicest blues of the season and one small one that felt like a world record because it was foul hooked in the side! Nice evening on the beach


----------

